# Casting Tourney..



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I know the Crow's nest allready has a drifting/casting tourney once a year.. but I would enjoy a small circuit ( 3 to 4), a season 100% payback type of deal. I spend my summers at lakeside running a restaurant and thats all the kind of fishing we do.. Anyone feel the same? Lets get something together, pm me..


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Bumpin the humps you guys lets go!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Or lets troll............................................................................


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Why not just fish the lewt? You can fish any way you want. Cast, jig, troll, your choice.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah but the troll is gonna be the best.. Just want to start a new thing


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Capt. Crude said:


> Yeah but the troll is gonna be the best.. Just want to start a new thing


My partners and I have cashed plenty of checks in the lewt jigging and casting. Even won the points race. We casted or jigged in every tournament but one that year.

I've always wanted a single, open, no trolling tournament. 3 man teams 200 entry fee.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Cant do no circuit thing But Who knows One more tourney maybe ? Already Fish The DD capt's tourney last tuesday in July ! Great day always !

PM me and let me know where this goes ?


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

This tourney is for those that drift/cast.. I know those at diff marinas lets do it


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Heart xp i cant go to canada... but I think we can


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

I just like the comfort of everyone having the same rules perhaps.. and there are plenty of hungry fish on the rocks by me in the summer..


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

I would be highly interested in a tourney that is ideally 1-4 events and will allow 3-4 fisherman per team. let me know where this goes,

Thanks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I would play


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

I am in. and i am sure i can get a few other boats in too. maybe 5 man teams would be better. let us Know. "If you build it ,they will come"!!:Banane24::T


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

I was going to say 3-4 man teams and $100 per boat and then maybe measure/weigh in only 10 fish ? 

3/4 might be better for some of the small boat guys ? My thougths ?

The tourney I talked about goes BY inches not weight ? Last couple of years winning team had about 27" average ! Not bad for last tuesday in july !


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I will try and figure out one of those hi-tech spinning reels. Maybe if capt S. holds my hand I can catch one... 
But really I'd be in!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I will try and figure out one of those hi-tech spinning reels. Maybe if capt S. holds my hand I can catch one...
> But really I'd be in!


Your Funny Today !


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Count me in. I'm sure I can get a casting team together.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm in for sure. Where do you stand on this as of now?


----------



## Slinginlead (Jun 27, 2011)

Count me in. Just a suggestion, instead of having 3-4 man teams why not weigh one fish per angler. That way all boats have equal chance no matter how many are fishing per boat. Boat with highest average wins.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Fellas..... We need to find an adequate time of year.. I was thinking the end of August because thats when the rock piles come back to life.. I will be on the rock from May through Oct.. I think an end of summer tourney is the only realistic option to my dirty fantasy


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

A night bite tourney is my next animal.. No trolling.. casting off the reefs


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Real men do it right.............................................


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

A buddy and I may be in as well......we might have two other boats too.....I think this would be something awesome....it would be cool to have a get together and have an agreement between men or have one earlier in the year.....say for the jig bite and after the tourny everyone can discuss what the thnk for a series.


----------



## DEAD_EYE (Feb 17, 2013)

I would definitely be in for this. I assume Canadian waters would be open to fish??? I think to keep it fair for the smaller boats a 3 man limit would do. I would even say September would be a great month to have it. I would be willing to help set things up if people really want to do this.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Sounds fun. Maybe your 5 best fish. That way even 1 guy could fish it and still be legal. I'd say do length over weight. Also, you would need a marina that we could all blast off from in the a.m. and maybe a pre tourny day evening for everyone to BS and have some sodas and food. Whatever, I'm just thinking out loud here. Sweet idea here.


----------

